# Found fly rod - state bridge



## ENGinerding (Aug 26, 2016)

Found a fly rod in the water at state bridge. If you can describe I will return it to you. Found around 8/15

Cheers 
Jake


----------



## ECOS_Ranger (Aug 3, 2015)

PM sent. 


Check Eagle County Open Space out on https://m.facebook.com/ECOpenSpace/


----------



## GreenLucas (Aug 16, 2020)

ENGinerding said:


> Found a fly rod in the water at state bridge. If you can describe I will return it to you. Found around 8/15
> 
> Cheers
> Jake


Hello there,
Lucas Green here.
I lost a TFO 5wt with custom Dales Pale Ale printed on the rod and it also has a custom Dales Pale Ale Cheeky reel. Hopefully you have it. If you do my email is: [email protected]
Phone : 303-709-4876
Thanks!!!


----------



## Cbusspro (Aug 24, 2020)

GreenLucas said:


> Hello there,
> Lucas Green here.
> I lost a TFO 5wt with custom Dales Pale Ale printed on the rod and it also has a custom Dales Pale Ale Cheeky reel. Hopefully you have it. If you do my email is: [email protected]
> Phone : 303-709-4876
> Thanks!!!





ENGinerding said:


> Found a fly rod in the water at state bridge. If you can describe I will return it to you. Found around 8/15
> 
> Cheers
> Jake


Lost a sage foundation with spectrum c reel Between state to two free weeks ago. . Happen to be it ?


----------

